# Access all areas



## RyeQuattro (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi

I must be dim, I bought a 225!

Joking apart, I am a registered member of both the Forum and the TTOC but still cannot access all the facilities.

Please can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like they haven't upgraded your account yet.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Try posting in the site news section , I am sure a mod will be along soon to sort it out


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Follow the below :wink:



T3RBO said:


> Once you have your membership number, the instructions in the below thread tell you how to display it
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=158721
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rob stop repeating ya self m8 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> :evil:


What? I just read it in mk1 lol.


----------

